# Tartia-Engal Falls | CT Explorations



## D-B-J (Oct 6, 2014)

I went adventuring today and found this beautiful little set of falls off the road.  It was definitely worth the trip. 

Nikon D800
Nikon 16-35 f4 VRII
Circular Polarizer
Natural Light




Falling Down by f_one_eight, on Flickr

Comments and critiques are always welcome!

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## feg94 (Oct 6, 2014)

Beautiful shot!


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 6, 2014)

feg94 said:


> Beautiful shot!



Thank you!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Oct 6, 2014)

wow that lens is sharp! Did you focus stack this


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Oct 6, 2014)

Sweet! I like that leaf in the foreground. Isn't that a great lens? I have one too and love it.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 6, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> wow that lens is sharp! Did you focus stack this



Not one bit. Isn't it impressive? Having the 36.3MP files help too though...


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 6, 2014)

Great shot

... map location please


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 6, 2014)

JohnnyWrench said:


> Sweet! I like that leaf in the foreground. Isn't that a great lens? I have one too and love it.



I absolutely love it. Impressively sharp, low distortion, and even some cool Bokeh when you work it. And thank you! That leaf may or may not have been placed there intentionally, as well as I may or may not have cleaned up all the messy leaves on the falls themselves... But I digress. [emoji16]


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 6, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Great shot
> 
> ... map location please



I'll have to find it on the maps of Google first. Somewhere on Tartia road in East Hampton CT


----------



## jsecordphoto (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow, surprised that isn't stacked. The one tiny critique I'd have is that you could've polarized the water glare on the foreground leaf and stacked with a frame polarized on the actual falls, but that's a minor critique. Nice shot man


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 6, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> Wow, surprised that isn't stacked. The one tiny critique I'd have is that you could've polarized the water glare on the foreground leaf and stacked with a frame polarized on the actual falls, but that's a minor critique. Nice shot man



Definitely could have, but at the time the thought didn't necessarily cross my mind.  I'll keep that in mind for next time though.

Jake


----------



## LilyBee (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice,love the leaf in the foreground and was actually thinking that the leaf alone with water and rock would maybe make a good pic too.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 7, 2014)

LilyBee said:


> Nice,love the leaf in the foreground and was actually thinking that the leaf alone with water and rock would maybe make a good pic too.



Thanks! It made for a nice composition. [emoji106]


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 7, 2014)

Jeepers creepers, a leaf made this shot?! 
I keep looking for something phenomenal ;{
Always great, thanks
Nancy


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 7, 2014)

NancyMoranG said:


> Jeepers creepers, a leaf made this shot?!
> I keep looking for something phenomenal ;{
> Always great, thanks
> Nancy



Sometimes simplicity is key [emoji106][emoji16]


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 8, 2014)

feg94 said:


> Beautiful shot!



Thank you! [emoji16]


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 8, 2014)

One more bump before it fades into the Internet abyss forever


----------



## MichaelHenson (Oct 8, 2014)

Killing me...Beautiful shot! I see photos everyone posts on here and it just makes me want to move somewhere more photogenic. The Midwest is great and all but I can't think of one single waterfall nearby...


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 8, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> Killing me...Beautiful shot! I see photos everyone posts on here and it just makes me want to move somewhere more photogenic. The Midwest is great and all but I can't think of one single waterfall nearby...



Thanks! Yeah, we don't have too many but we sure have enough [emoji16][emoji5]️


----------



## annamaria (Oct 9, 2014)

Very nice, love how you placed the leaf in the foreground.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 9, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> Very nice, love how you placed the leaf in the foreground.



That little touch definitely MADE the image. Thanks!


----------



## annamaria (Oct 9, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> spanishgirleyes said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, love how you placed the leaf in the foreground.
> ...



Yes it did.  If you don't mind me asking.  Did you use manual and what shutter speed?


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 9, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > spanishgirleyes said:
> ...



Full manual.  Polarizer was on the front.  f16, ISO 50, 16mm, and a 25 second exposure. 

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## annamaria (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks a lot!!! I am still learning and this will help for the next time I go out and find a waterfall.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 9, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> Thanks a lot!!! I am still learning and this will help for the next time I go out and find a waterfall.



Anytime!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 9, 2014)

Nominated for October POTM.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 9, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Nominated for October POTM.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.



And thank you for the nomination! It means a lot. Long ago I used to be worried that I only took images that I like and others didn't care much about them, but I've come to realize that now I take images that I like, and if others enjoy them, that's cool too. [emoji5]️

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## sleist (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice shot, though I'm conflicted as to whether I like the leaf in the foreground or not.
It pulls the eye so much.  I think I want it to be sharper as a result.  Then I scroll to see the shot without it.
I suppose if I can't decide, it doesn't matter.

I think it may be too strong.

I'm nit picking of course, but I go through this with my own shots so why not when I CC other's shots?

Just to be clear, I do like the photo.


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice shot. I've got to go against the grain. I think the leaf draws your eye away from the focal point of the picture which are the falls. I actually think you have to 2 great picture in the scene. Cropping the leaf out in one and cropping down to just leaf, rock and water.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 10, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> Nice shot. I've got to go against the grain. I think the leaf draws your eye away from the focal point of the picture which are the falls. I actually think you have to 2 great picture in the scene. Cropping the leaf out in one and cropping down to just leaf, rock and water.



I definitely understand where you and the above are coming from. As a stand alone shot the lead clearly dominates the photo and demands attention. I have other shots of JUST the falls, but I chose to share this one because I wanted the leaf to be the focal point. It's fall, and I *think* this photo conveys that. If I don't forget I'll post the second with no leaf.

Jake


----------



## weepete (Oct 10, 2014)

Sweet shot mate. I like it with the leaf in.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 10, 2014)

weepete said:


> Sweet shot mate. I like it with the leaf in.



Thank you!


----------

